# Brand new MS200T vs. brand new MS201T...



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys.
As many of you would know I recently purchased both a brand new 200T and 201T. My fear was that the 201T wouldn't end up being as good as the 200T and I would forever regret not grabbing one of the last new examples I could lay my grubby little mitts on.
The plan was to run both side by side then I'll keep the best one and onsell the less likeable saw to a mate of mine. He really doesn't care which one he gets.
I won't get too detailed to start with but I will say this...

1) Unlike some of the 201T test mules doing the rounds the released version does not have a primer bulb - YAY!

2) Balance is EXACTLY the same, in fact the difference in weight dry and brand new out the box was only 60 grams (just over 2oz). Even my fiancee said the same thing and she doesn't have any saw knowledge 

3) Performance out the box was basically the same. Throttle response between the two saws was near identical and in the cut with the exact same chains and bars the 201T "may" have had a slight edge in torque in small wood 6" pine and less - in larger hardwood (I had them buried) the 201T definately had the edge in torque over the out of the box 200T.

4) The 201T has a limited coil - not sure of the exact specs but I couldn't see more than 13,300rpm on my FastTach without it going nuts.

5) Stihl do not want you playing around with the tune on this saw. The H jet is of course limited but unlike my 261 the H jet can't be pulled. It has a small steel pin pressed into the alloy housing that means that jet cannot be pulled as it is (I had to grind the pin out). You can also remove the spark arresting screen (like the 200T) however they have designed the clutch cover so that if left out while running exhaust gases vent straight into the plastic housing. I thought I might be able to increase the 201T's power by removing this screen. It was instantly apparent that Stihl don't want you pulling it out!

The angles the photos were taken on makes the weight readings a bit hard to read - the difference was right on 60 grams or just over 2 ounces (yes they are my fiancee's kitchen scales and yes I did get in trouble)...
























200T...






201T...


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

201T...






200T...















The 201T was very tight behind the sprocket making it difficult to remove and fit chains. The gap was extremely small and to remove it the chain had to be jiggled and lined up till it slid around the groove to be removed from the bottom. Fitting the chain seemed a lot easier. The 200T has no problem in this regard with plenty of space...

201T...










200T...


----------



## young (Oct 5, 2011)

who has the edge in air filter department? 201 i would think.


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

200T with spark arrestor removed (easy job - one screw 10 seconds)...






201T with spark arrestor removed (note stainless muffler)...






And the two spark arrestors. The 201T (on the right) seems to have less restriction than the one in the 200T...






After running them stock I decided to do two things that I knew would increase performance and would tend to be an easy and common mod for most guys using these saws (especially AS guys!)...

On the 201T I pulled the H limiter and richened the saw up. I also richened up the L jet. This tuning made a reasonable amount of difference to perceived power but definately improved throttle response.
All I did on the 200T was pull the spark arrestor out - a well known, easy, and effective mod (although illegal in some situations - especially in high fire risk situations). This simple mod was when it all went pear shaped for the 201T...

I've got a video done up but as always Youtube spat the dummy on it's overnight upload and I didn't have time to reupload today. I had to leave at 5:15am for an interstate work trip and all looked good then. I'll try uploading again tonight.


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

young said:


> who has the edge in air filter department? 201 i would think.



Hi mate. I haven't actually got photos of the filters sorry but they are exactly the same material. I doubt there will be any difference in the filtration on either saw. I've never had an issue with the 200T's filtration - it's very good and these saws aren't really used out here for cutting our dry dead hardwoods so probably don't get tested too hard as a rule.


----------



## young (Oct 5, 2011)

so MCW, whos the winner? or keeper?


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

You'll see the difference when I finally get the video uploaded but the 200T with spark arrestor removed and NO other changes absolutely spanked the 201T as I feared it would (and many others feared too I gather). The throttle response of the 200T with this simple mod is unbelievable and the new saw performed exactly the same as my older 200T. In the videos I used my older 200T as a comparo. Even torque is a touchy one and as ppg mentioned in another thread any real torque advantage of the strato 201T is null and void in the smaller wood these saws are designed to be used in - throttle response is why the 200T has been such a popular saw amongst near everybody that's used one. Regardless the retuned 201T didn't out torque the 200T even with a 14" bar buried - very close though.

As mentioned I had to grind a pin out that stopped the H limiter tab being pulled. The job I did may draw some criticism as she's a bit of a butcher job  

The pin can be seen on the right (circled in red)...






The 201T's carby...














WASSAT??? CHINA yet MADE IN GERMANY??? :msp_sneaky:






No big deal. My 7900's are running Chinese made ZAMA carbies as well. It is disappointing though. Just how much foreign content can go into a saw nowadays (or any goods) before they have to say "Made In Germany from foreign and imported parts"...


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

young said:


> so MCW, whos the winner? or keeper?



I'm keeping the 200T. It stomps the 201T with such a simple 10 second spark arresting screen removal mod. The extra fuel economy on offer with the 201T doesn't really count for me as you can get a LOT of work done with a 200T. In a tree it may make a difference to some people but I don't climb trees 
As mentioned out of the box I'd probably take the 201T. It also has a captive bar nut and the bar nut size is now the same as Husky and Dolmar etc.

However there is just something about the 200T with the screen removal that makes it fully Formula 1 spec  In comparison the 201T is a slug but a very good saw and a worthy replacement as far as I'm concerned. To find the balance was identical was a welcome relief.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 5, 2011)

The 201T is reasonably compact for a strato saw... I thought it might be a bit porkier than the 200T but they look quite similar in size.


----------



## young (Oct 5, 2011)

strato......blah

everyone hurry and go out and buy up all the remaining 200T's:msp_razz:


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

Some other photos...

The H tab removed...






The pin that tried to stop the whole tuning show...






My butcher job (I'm gonna get flamed for this one . I did clean this up a bit more after this photo. There is also a chance that the pin can get pushed the whole way through but I think it will hit the tab before dropping out of it's hole...






The H jet thingy 






The intake...






As mentioned once I get the video up you'll see exactly what I mean in regard to throttle response and performance. I used to think my 200T (bought 2nd hand from Brad) may have been modded as Brad mods everything, even his blowers! Brad assured me he hadn't touched it before I bought it from him and the performance of the new 200T with spark arrestor removed confirmed to me that these saws are indeed a hotrod out the box. I have never used a more impressive stock saw - ever. Not even close. If you class the spark arrestor removal as stock


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh and the other thing I noticed was that the flippy caps on this saw are EXTREMELY positive and the best feeling flippys I've used. Not sure what Stihl have changed here.



Rudolf73 said:


> The 201T is reasonably compact for a strato saw... I thought it might be a bit porkier than the 200T but they look quite similar in size.



Myself or my fiancee could not notice any difference in balance or weight. For Stihl to have made the 201T more bulky and less nimble than the 200T would have been a grave mistake. By the way I really wanted to keep the 201T and offload the 200T but the difference was too great and confirmed just how good the 200T really is.

One part of the video shows me trimming/pruning a dead hardwood tree with the stock 201T and my older 200T - it gives you a good idea of how these saws run doing the sort of work they're designed to do.

Oh and the supplied Stihl safety chain is absolute garbage. I swapped to Carlton.


----------



## young (Oct 5, 2011)

i say it still should have been ported. imagine how much more fun....err....work you could get done.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

young said:


> i say it still should have been ported. imagine how much more fun....err....work you could get done.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah I'd like to see a 201T with some work done to it. By most/all accounts very little can be gained by modding a 200T as they are a pretty hot little thing straight out the box.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 5, 2011)

Sounds pretty much like expected, .....
:msp_smile:



.....except the nasty tricks with the H and the spark arrestor! :frown:


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

And the video(s). As you can tell I wore my Sunday best...


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/I7DzCql3AVA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## jus2fat (Oct 5, 2011)

Much thanks for all the comparisons and the video to back it up..!!

I was thinking of trading my 200T in for a 201T if it showed marked improvement.

That thought is "out the door" now...I'm keeping what I got..!!!!

(and that muffler screen non-removal flow deal really sucks..!!)

J2F


----------



## tallguys (Oct 5, 2011)

MCW said:


> Oh and the other thing I noticed was that the flippy caps on this saw are EXTREMELY positive and the best feeling flippys I've used. Not sure what Stihl have changed here.



You mean the flippy caps on the 201T or the 200T? Excellent, detailed review by the way. Pictures for comparison and all. Top notch!


----------



## indiansprings (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you once again for a detailed and unbiased review, an excellent thread,Rep sent. I don't have to worry about upgrading, in our business my son's 200T will last us forever as we don't use it much. After using one he just had to own one, he was tired of our old 009. Wish every saw made had the performance to weight ratio of the 200T.


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

jus2fat said:


> Much thanks for all the comparisons and the video to back it up..!!
> 
> I was thinking of trading my 200T in for a 201T if it showed marked improvement.
> 
> ...



Yeah the muffler screen idea is stupid but obviously a well thought out plan from Stihl. About all you could do is actually cut the screen part off and screw on the remainder to stop gas leaking out the hole and melting the clutch cover. Not sure what gains could be made here though as I didn't want to chop it up.



tallguys said:


> You mean the flippy caps on the 201T or the 200T? Excellent, detailed review by the way. Pictures for comparison and all. Top notch!



I meant the flippy caps on the 201T. They line up and lock in really well. Thanks for the support - apart from "maybe" the larger logging saws the small top handles would be the next most important saw sold. In fact I'll even go out on a limb here and say that the 200T *IS* the most important saw model sold. Or was... 



indiansprings said:


> Thank you once again for a detailed and unbiased review, an excellent thread,Rep sent. I don't have to worry about upgrading, in our business my son's 200T will last us forever as we don't use it much. After using one he just had to own one, he was tired of our old 009. Wish every saw made had the performance to weight ratio of the 200T.



Thanks for the rep mate. The 201T is still a great saw for sure but if you've got a 200T that is running well there is absolutely no reason to run out and upgrade. In fact if your 200T has the spark arrestor removed I sense disappointment if you expected the same performance from the 201T 
I know the stratos take a bit of running in by all accounts but regardless it won't catch my 200T no matter how well it's run in.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 5, 2011)

Excellent review there Matt! Glad to see the saws arrived safely. It's amazing how so simple thing as removing the screen on the 200T makes such a big difference. Is there not another way to add an additional port to the 201T?


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Excellent review there Matt! Glad to see the saws arrived safely. It's amazing how so simple thing as removing the screen on the 200T makes such a big difference. Is there not another way to add an additional port to the 201T?



Thanks Brad and thankyou to yourself as well for the help 
About the only thing that crossed my mind is to hog out a small part of the clutch cover where the 201's screen is. To be honest though I wouldn't bother myself as that is starting to destroy too much of the saw.

I'm pretty sure it was no accident that Stihl had an easily removable screen on their 200T as an easy performance improvement - unfortunately it doesn't look like the 201T has any easy performance improvements. Even removing the small pin with the H jet on the 201T is honestly beyond the abilities of most consumers and easily visible as well, voiding any warranty.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 5, 2011)

MCW said:


> [snip]
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was no accident that Stihl had an easily removable screen on their 200T as an easy performance improvement - unfortunately it doesn't look like the 201T has any easy performance improvements. Even removing the small pin with the H jet on the 201T is honestly beyond the abilities of most consumers and easily visible as well, voiding any warranty.


 
Did you try turning the H screw out with an allen key before you took the H limiter cap out Matt?


----------



## MCW (Oct 5, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> Did you try turning the H screw out with an allen key before you took the H limiter cap out Matt?



No I didn't Rudy as to get in there I had to grind that stupid pin out anyway.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 6, 2011)

MCW said:


> No I didn't Rudy as to get in there I had to grind that stupid pin out anyway.


 
That's a pity, stihl is getting pretty serious with their 'tamper proof' limiter caps. I wonder what the carb setting procedure is for their dealers...


----------



## MCW (Oct 6, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> That's a pity, stihl is getting pretty serious with their 'tamper proof' limiter caps. I wonder what the carb setting procedure is for their dealers...



Yeah they are certainly making it difficult. In fact I'd LOVE to see the workshop procedure on getting the H jet out on the 201T if it ever needs replacing


----------



## pgg (Oct 6, 2011)

soon enough Stihl will be sealing their saws in armor plating. A dremel is gonna have to be a standard part of everyones toolkit LOL Matt perhaps you can whip a few of the plastic bits out of the way of the opened exhaust on that 201, here's a little Solo pruning saw with extra holes bunged in and the plastic snipped for clearance of gas. Similar on opened out huskys too. So the new-fangled chisel chain is nothing startling then? Also wonder if the bore X stroke on the 201 is the same as the 200?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 6, 2011)

jus2fat said:


> Much thanks for all the comparisons and the video to back it up..!!
> 
> I was thinking of trading my 200T in for a 201T if it showed marked improvement.
> 
> ...


 
Well, at least they have improved on the fugly and boxy look of the 200........


----------



## MCW (Oct 6, 2011)

pgg said:


> soon enough Stihl will be sealing their saws in armor plating. A dremel is gonna have to be a standard part of everyones toolkit LOL Matt perhaps you can whip a few of the plastic bits out of the way of the opened exhaust on that 201, here's a little Solo pruning saw with extra holes bunged in and the plastic snipped for clearance of gas. Similar on opened out huskys too. So the new-fangled chisel chain is nothing startling then? Also wonder if the bore X stroke on the 201 is the same as the 200?



Hi mate. Actually I haven't run the 3/8"LP full chisel yet. There were also two loops of the standard Stihl semi included which is what I used. Because I've decided to offload the 201T I won't do any more work to it however if I'd have decided to keep it I'd have definately played with it a bit more.
Not sure what the bore and stroke is but it would be interesting for sure  I think the 201T has more up her sleeve but not easily and certainly not without cutting stuff up.


----------



## MCW (Oct 6, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Well, at least they have improved on the fugly and boxy look of the 200........



Since when did you get all warm and cuddley over saw looks Sawtroll?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 6, 2011)

*EPA to blame - again!*



Rudolf73 said:


> That's a pity, stihl is getting pretty serious with their 'tamper proof' limiter caps. I wonder what the carb setting procedure is for their dealers...


 
I am pretty sure that consern about the insane EPA behavior in the US is the main reason for this mess......:bang::bang:


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 6, 2011)

A most excellent thread :msp_thumbup:, Matt, thanks for the reviews and the video! I tried to rep you, but I need to spread some around first, I'll be back after I hit a few folks.

I wonder how many people understood "spit the dummy?"


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 6, 2011)

MCW said:


> Since when did you get all warm and cuddley over saw looks Sawtroll?



It just is obvious in this case, and it is a fact that the MS200T is a fugly creation!


----------



## MCW (Oct 7, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> A most excellent thread :msp_thumbup:, Matt, thanks for the reviews and the video! I tried to rep you, but I need to spread some around first, I'll be back after I hit a few folks.
> 
> I wonder how many people understood "spit the dummy?"



No worries mate. No need to rep me, I only recently found where to see my reps and felt bad as I hadn't replied to any of them since the AS format changes 



SawTroll said:


> It just is obvious in this case, and it is a fact that the MS200T is a fugly creation!



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! But yeah, they are ugly for sure  Beautiful to use though


----------



## CentaurG2 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ho well, so much for the only stihl saw you need to own. Lets hope the new 540xp can fill the 200t shoes.


----------



## TK (Oct 7, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> It just is obvious in this case, and it is a fact that the MS200T is a fugly creation!


 
Minor details 




Nice review, your old 200T sounds pretty sweet


----------



## MCW (Oct 7, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Nice review, your old 200T sounds pretty sweet



Yeah she's a tough little thing. To think that it's stock also continues to impress me


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 8, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> Minor details
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, surely it is! :agree2:


----------



## imagineero (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got to get another new 200t from somewhere before it's too late!

As an aside, I tried a loop of that full chisel stihl chain. It's very agressive for sure, but the cutter is enormous on it, almost twice as large as, say, the carlton semi chisel lo pro. Though its very agressive, it has a hard time keeping up with the smaller semi chisel chains because its trying to dig a wider kerf. A bit fo a disapointment to be honest. Also because it's full cisel you blunt and sharpen it more. I've gone through half the tooth length on this loop in about a week. 

Shaun


----------



## MCW (Oct 8, 2011)

imagineero said:


> I've got to get another new 200t from somewhere before it's too late!
> 
> As an aside, I tried a loop of that full chisel stihl chain. It's very agressive for sure, but the cutter is enormous on it, almost twice as large as, say, the carlton semi chisel lo pro. Though its very agressive, it has a hard time keeping up with the smaller semi chisel chains because its trying to dig a wider kerf. A bit fo a disapointment to be honest. Also because it's full cisel you blunt and sharpen it more. I've gone through half the tooth length on this loop in about a week.
> 
> Shaun


 
Hi mate.
Is the full chisel you got hold of the bumper link variety? I agree on the cutter size - quite a bit larger. The good thing about a 200T is that it has the nuts to pull a pretty aggressively setup semi chisel LP chain anyway.


----------



## Urbicide (Oct 8, 2011)

Matt, an excellent review. Nice job. ....


----------



## MCW (Oct 8, 2011)

Urbicide said:


> Matt, an excellent review. Nice job. ....



Thanks mate


----------



## TK (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't want to hyjack but I figured this is as good a place as any to get some info - a friend just dropped me an 020T and I was curious of some common things to look for?


----------



## imagineero (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah mate, the one with the safety bumper. I dremeled the extra bumper off with the round sanding attachment. ITs an agressive chain and sends big chips absolutely flying, but its no faster in the cut - its just cutting a much bigger kerf. To be honest, the semi chisel stuff Im getting from you is faster in the cut, and way more confidence inspiring when doing snap cuts, spear cuts and chasing wood off the tree. The full chisel stuff can bog down in the cut if you're too hard on it, and you need to have it at full revs before getting into wood or it doesn't wind up all the way. It's also noticeably slower to spool up. Throttle response is instant with the semi chisel, but with full chisel you need to make a conscious effort to throttle up before cutting. 

Shaun


----------



## MCW (Oct 8, 2011)

TK POWER said:


> I don't want to hyjack but I figured this is as good a place as any to get some info - a friend just dropped me an 020T and I was curious of some common things to look for?



Can't help you mate sorry.



imagineero said:


> yeah mate, the one with the safety bumper. I dremeled the extra bumper off with the round sanding attachment. ITs an agressive chain and sends big chips absolutely flying, but its no faster in the cut - its just cutting a much bigger kerf. To be honest, the semi chisel stuff Im getting from you is faster in the cut, and way more confidence inspiring when doing snap cuts, spear cuts and chasing wood off the tree. The full chisel stuff can bog down in the cut if you're too hard on it, and you need to have it at full revs before getting into wood or it doesn't wind up all the way. It's also noticeably slower to spool up. Throttle response is instant with the semi chisel, but with full chisel you need to make a conscious effort to throttle up before cutting.
> 
> Shaun



Have you pulled the spark arrrestor screen on your 200 mate?


----------



## oscar4883 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great thread Matt. I wonder how the 201 would do with the screen out. I know that the 200 is is dawg with the screen in after you are used to running saws with the screen removed. Did you run the 201 with the screen out at all? Just curious seeing as I am going to be buying one or the other this week.


----------



## 046 (Oct 8, 2011)

nice job!!


----------



## MCW (Oct 8, 2011)

oscar4883 said:


> Great thread Matt. I wonder how the 201 would do with the screen out. I know that the 200 is is dawg with the screen in after you are used to running saws with the screen removed. Did you run the 201 with the screen out at all? Just curious seeing as I am going to be buying one or the other this week.



Hi mate.
No I didn't run the 201 with the screen out as unlike the 200T Stihl have changed the clutch cover so any exhaust gases from where the screen was will exit straight into the plastic. I'd have liked to though but unfortunately am selling the saw so didn't want to change too much in it. I know the strato 201T has more potential but it's certainly not as easy to get as the 200T which simply takes one screw


----------



## imagineero (Oct 9, 2011)

Hasn't everybody?

Shaun


----------



## MCW (Oct 9, 2011)

imagineero said:


> Hasn't everybody?
> 
> Shaun


 
Most have mate but certainly not all. Depending on where you are working and under who's rules many would be in big doo doo if checked and not running a spark arrestor. Even myself - under the law if I got checked out by workplace safety running my 200T or my Chinese 365 copy without spark arrestors fitted I'd be promptly fined - no joke. Because I'm an employee providing my own tools (saws) if they don't come up to standard I'm liable.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 10, 2011)

been trying to call you last couple of days mate, no luck... can you get me another 200t? A new one, or will buy yours? Had a go of a 201 today and wasnt that impressed. Didnt have the primer bulb either. The cover was ok, as are captive bar nuts and improved flippy, but it felt too much like a 192t to me, and I still have nightmare flashbacks about those. The air filter cover, handle, on off choke switch and general side covers all just feel cheap. Balance was ok, but I need another 200t. 


Shaun


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2011)

imagineero said:


> been trying to call you last couple of days mate, no luck... can you get me another 200t? A new one, or will buy yours? Had a go of a 201 today and wasnt that impressed. Didnt have the primer bulb either. The cover was ok, as are captive bar nuts and improved flippy, but it felt too much like a 192t to me, and I still have nightmare flashbacks about those. The air filter cover, handle, on off choke switch and general side covers all just feel cheap. Balance was ok, but I need another 200t.
> 
> 
> Shaun



Hi Shaun.
Yeah sorry mate - I've been down Mt Gambier at stage 2 of the forestry course I'm doing. Also been battling a flu that's knocking the crap out of me. I had that many missed calls from work I gave up. First day was something like 25 calls and 15 messages and by Wednesday arvo I had an A4 list of guys to ring back. I lost track of who the hell had rang or texted me on my personal phone. I had a message overload attack 
I do have that spare, new 200T but unfortunately mate that's staying with me as I can't currently source another new one anywhere. It's like 3/8" Carlton skip semi chisel - I can't source that anymore so after I get the two 114DL loops to you (that I owe you) I'm not selling anymore to anybody. It's MINE... ALL MINE!!!
The build quality and plastic fit on the 201T I have here is way nicer than the 200T, although you can't compare grunt once that arrestor screen is out the way.
Take it easy,
Matt


----------



## young (Oct 13, 2011)

theres still a few around here hehe


----------



## Huskyman4k (Nov 8, 2011)

*Call me old fashion*

I will be sticking with my old 020T, it runs well & does the job so why change just because a new model comes out. I have resisted moving to the next best one twice now and no regrets.
Saying that, the saw is now on the bench in bits having a good old clean and after that it should last me another few years. I run this along with a Husky top handle, and like them both. Bigger saws it has to be Husky for me but thats just a personal thing. I run them all standard which seems to be more reliable also just started using Aspen 2 with good results although it does cost more.


----------



## tjcoogan (May 24, 2013)

Just bumping an old thread. 

Any good gains been made yet with the MS201T?

When you remove the spark arrestor on the 200 do you need to adjust the H screw? Mine is already out as far as it goes an I assume it is had against the plastic side cover. 

This was a great thread appreciate the lengths you went to in your comparison MCW.


----------



## deepsouth (May 24, 2013)

Have a search here, Brad Snelling markets tweaks and he has posted what he does as well.


----------



## MCW (May 24, 2013)

tjcoogan said:


> Just bumping an old thread.
> 
> Any good gains been made yet with the MS201T?
> 
> ...



Hi mate.
Tuning is a funny one - you may have to adjust the H jet or you may not. In my case with my two 200T's I didn't have to touch the tune.
As far as the 201T's (as mentioned above) Brad Snelling is the man to speak to. I've dealt with him a lot over the years and have absolutely no complaints. Every single saw he's modified for me is still going strong (And I don't even own most of them anymore either!). He does excellent work.
With few mods his 201T's will stick it up a 200T. I still have a new 200T in my cupboard but would have no hesitation in buying one of Brad's modded 201T's.


----------



## Grande Dog (May 24, 2013)

Howdy,
Those high speed locks can be removed with a screw. 
1- Run your screw into the center of the lock. 
2- Then turn the lock CCW until it stops. (The match mark on the carb, and on the lock should be lined up.) 
3- Grab the screw with a pliers to pull the lock.
If you want to use the lock again.
1- Make your adjustment.
2- Push the stop pin from the inside towards the outside until there's enough room to reinstall the lock.
3- Reinstall the lock.
4- Push the pin back in.
If you want to leave it fully adjustable, just use a grinder or a file on the groove that the stop pin runs in. By continuing the groove all the way around the lock, it will leave it fully adjustable with the lock in place.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## blsnelling (May 24, 2013)

The 201 doesn't use limiter caps. They have a steel pin pressed into the body of the carb that interlocks with the needle. I drill that steel pin out.


----------



## Grande Dog (May 24, 2013)

Howdy,
This is the way I've been finding them. The left hand threaded tool is nice but, not necessary as long as you turn the lock CCW until it stops before you pull on it.
Regards
Gregg


----------



## MCW (May 26, 2013)

Grande Dog said:


> Howdy,
> Those high speed locks can be removed with a screw.
> 1- Run your screw into the center of the lock.
> 2- Then turn the lock CCW until it stops. (The match mark on the carb, and on the lock should be lined up.)
> ...



Didn't you like my hack job of the H limiter pin Gregg? 

I didn't either.


----------

